# New pics of my snakehead



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Thought id add some pics of my snakehead he now eats nearly anything i drop in his tank no longer fussy but does refuse shelled prawns


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

full tank??


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great. You can already see that his colors are getting more dully. Just keep the water clean and feed him lots and healthy products and you will have a monster in no time.
Mine are reluctant to accept shelled prawns also, but without the shell they absolutely loves them, maybe you can try this.

Only thing that I regret from not doing is to make somekind of picture diary of the snakeheads growthrate and changes. Because they grow so fast it would definately be a good idea, but for me it's too late to start with.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nasty-looking bastard









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics & Vids_*


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers guys :nod:i will keep taking photos so u can see his progress


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice sh. he reminds me of a frog in the first pic ;P


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice snakehead, those things are awsum

although you better have atleast a 300g waiting for him


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man that thing is prime man!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome Snake head


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I want one


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome brother! how big now?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cheers guys :nod: i will measure him soon


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

That's a meeeean-ass lookin SH.

Very cool..


----------

